# Lebron James will be a bust



## Damian Necronamous

Just kidding, but I doubt he'll be a star straight away. And he'll never be as good as Kobe. Because Kobe kicks major as$!


----------



## Lope31

You are right about Kobe, I think that James will do well in the league. I am not feelign it that he will be a superstar but I could be COMPLETELY wrong. I think he might be a Cuttino Mobley type player, not the way he plays but the level of talent. Mind you he could quite possibly be the best high schooler ever so he may be a star.


----------



## Brak

I think James will surpass kobe, i am not sure why, just have a gut feeling


----------



## Tmac'sPack

I dont think he'll be as good as Kobe in his first year(9.8 ppg or somethin like that). But he will surpass Kobe eventually.


----------



## Lope31

Kobe got like 7.6 ppg, in like 26 minutes or something.

1 7.6
2 15.6
3 19.9
4 22.5
5 28.5
6 25.8

Those may not be exactly but those are what they are around.

That would suck if James injured himself badly and couldn't playbball anymore.


----------



## Patrick

Why be like Kobe when you can be like T-Mac?


----------



## kansasalumn

I need to see him play before I really know how good he really is. Like me Like others have no clue how good he is. I bet most people never seen him played. They just think he is good on how others say he is. 

What if he is not that great as advertised, adn he just use this media attention to help his ego? it is a possiblity.

Just wait and see how he play before making him to be like Kobe or T-mac or KG. He could very be Keolong Young or Diop. 

I am not convince yet.


----------



## RUBEN

I can't wait ti'll lebron goes against kobe, KOBE is gonna tear him up.:laugh:


----------



## Shaqs big toe

Hehehe, I remember when Felipe Lopez was being called the next NBA megastar when he was in high school. Let's wait til he gets to the NBA, shall we?


----------



## kansasalumn

Again, I just love it. I wonder how many people actually <b>seen him play</b>??????? I bet only like a very small amount of posters actually seen him play. I am sorry, I just can not see how he is that good without seeing him play. I think he is making this ploy to show he is all that. Before I can see him as the next superstar, I need to see him play. He needs to go against young superstars like Pierce, Kobe, and such. He needs to go against veterns like Malone, Miller, and such. He needs to aginst big men like Shaq, Duncan, and such. He needs to defend guards like Kidd, Bibby, and such. He just needs to prove me he can play before he become a superstar. If he goes to college a year or two, he needs to prove to play on a team aginst powerhouses like Kansas, Duke, UNC, UCLA or such. He just needs to proove it to me before I label him a superstar.


----------



## Shaqs big toe

> Originally posted by *kansasalumn *
> Again, I just love it. I wonder how many people actually <b>seen him play</b>??????? I bet only like a very small amount of posters actually seen him play. I am sorry, I just can not see how he is that good without seeing him play. I think he is making this ploy to show he is all that. Before I can see him as the next superstar, I need to see him play. He needs to go against young superstars like Pierce, Kobe, and such. He needs to go against veterns like Malone, Miller, and such. He needs to aginst big men like Shaq, Duncan, and such. He needs to defend guards like Kidd, Bibby, and such. He just needs to prove me he can play before he become a superstar. If he goes to college a year or two, he needs to prove to play on a team aginst powerhouses like Kansas, Duke, UNC, UCLA or such. He just needs to proove it to me before I label him a superstar.


Great post and good points that are well taken. All too often people are labelled as a superstar before actually earning the right


----------



## Shaqs big toe

> Originally posted by *Shaqs big toe *
> 
> 
> Great post and good points that are well taken. All too often people are labelled as a superstar before actually earning the right


Also, I saw him play (via video of course) the 2002 Akron St Vincent/St Mary State Finals game. 

He looked great but again, he was just playing against kids, so...


----------



## BEEZ

I guess not huh


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> I guess not huh


BEEZ you are the man at recalling threads. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> BEEZ you are the man at recalling threads. :laugh: :laugh:


Thanks


----------



## Nique21

Damian Necronamous said:


> Just kidding, *but I doubt he'll be a star straight away. And he'll never be as good as Kobe.* Because Kobe kicks major as$!


 :rotf:


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

:rofl: @ this whole thread


----------



## madskillz1_99

who dug this up?


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Do u think lebron will ever surpass Mj..?i think he will but maybe not in clevland


----------



## Magyarn

Well, he was useless as a college basketball player.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Mj useless in college?..


----------



## Vinsanity

He has the best chance of supassing Jordan, but I think he will come up just short...


----------



## 7thwatch

good bump, whoever brought this up!


----------



## Blazer Freak

:laugh: BEEZ did, he's great at bumping threads up like this.


----------



## BEEZ

Blazer Freak said:


> :laugh: BEEZ did, he's great at bumping threads up like this.


 shhhhhhh.......


----------



## baller_fan

*well i think that Lebron wont do so good.. lol sorry.. im not hatin im juss sayin what i feel.. hah.. i think that carmelo anthony is a way better palyer then lebron james.. i mean c'mon leborn and his team didnt make it to the playoff's and both years melo has been wit the nuggets they made it.. whats up with that.. if leborn was suppsodly the rookie of the year back in '03-04.. psstt.. news flash it should been melo.. he was A WAY BETTER PLAYER then james.. but thats what i think... :biggrin: *


----------



## BEEZ

baller_fan said:


> *well i think that Lebron wont do so good.. lol sorry.. im not hatin im juss sayin what i feel.. hah.. i think that carmelo anthony is a way better palyer then lebron james.. i mean c'mon leborn and his team didnt make it to the playoff's and both years melo has been wit the nuggets they made it.. whats up with that.. if leborn was suppsodly the rookie of the year back in '03-04.. psstt.. news flash it should been melo.. he was A WAY BETTER PLAYER then james.. but thats what i think... :biggrin: *



I dont know what to think about this post


----------



## djtoneblaze

LOL @ some of the comments in the beginning of this thread.

Anyone who saw LeBron play in high school knew he was the truth (though most people, including myself, didn't expect for him to be a superstar from his very first game in the league).

He's already getting pretty close to surpassing Kobe.


----------



## TM

I'd take hime any day of the week over Kobe.


----------



## casebeck22

I just was re-reading through this thread. What does everyone think now lol.


----------



## ChosenFEW

someone said lebron would avg 9.8 points in this thread.......LOL.....

yea it looks stupid now but nobody knew lebron would be a 26/7/7 player!!!!


----------



## The Truth

ChosenFEW said:


> someone said lebron would avg 9.8 points in this thread.......LOL.....
> 
> yea it looks stupid now but nobody knew lebron would be a 26/7/7 player!!!!



26/7/7 player?? He did that in only his second season. Who knows what those stats may be in a couple of years.


----------



## Unique

haha 9 points.......


----------



## ralaw

I think LeBron surpassed everyone's expectations!


----------



## kamego

Lope31 said:


> You are right about Kobe, I think that James will do well in the league. I am not feelign it that he will be a superstar but I could be COMPLETELY wrong. I think he might be a Cuttino Mobley type player, not the way he plays but the level of talent. Mind you he could quite possibly be the best high schooler ever so he may be a star.


Come on Lope! LBJ = Mobley? That predraft thought was nixed quickly lol


----------



## ChitwoodStyle

I'll admit that I thought it would take him a couple of years to reach the level he already has, but I still stand by that most people were judging him without actually having seen him play and I thought he had too much hype before even being draftable. I thought he would be good, but he is playing amazingly better than I expected.


----------



## VincentVega

I won $100 in June '04 betting that LeBron would average 18/5/4 or better his rookie season.


----------



## BBB

Great thread!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Haha..bringin the old threads back


----------



## JNice

..

*L3br0n Jam3s suX0rs!*


----------



## CelticsMan

9.8 points a game... wow.


----------



## Marcus13

lol @this


----------



## jayk009

While some of these predictions were way off and some are just terrible...I hate when people bump these kind of threads many years later with the benefit of hindsight as if you knew any better at the time...I would like to see what your predictions were of the draft class in 2003 and see what you thought as well. Why don't you make your predictions for this year's rookie class and then let's bump it 12 years later? 

It's like the Kobe vs. T-mac debate....Kobe fans love to say "SEE I TOLD YOU SO, LOOK AT KOBE NOW WHERE IS T-MAC NOW"...but the thing is those debates were about who was the better player at the time...not who would have a better long term career.


----------



## RollWithEm

jayk009 said:


> I hate when people bump these kind of threads many years later with the benefit of hindsight


I love it! What are the benefits of being a longtime member of a message board like this if not to make fun of your old predictions that were wrong and to revel in your predictions that were right? It's all in good fun. Why not?


----------



## CelticsMan

jayk009 said:


> I hate when people bump these kind of threads many years later with the benefit of hindsight as if you knew any better at the time...I would like to see what your predictions were of the draft class in 2003 and see what you thought as well. Why don't you make your predictions for this year's rookie class and then let's bump it 12 years later?


Because it's cool to look at what people thought 10-12 years ago. Not bashing them, but it's just bringing it back to attention after all these years.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Cat Mobley :laugh:


----------



## e-monk

and yet has he not been something of a disappointment? seemingly destined like Wilt to be that guy who because we perceive him as otherworldly and beyond his contemporaries in terms of talent level will never achieve quite enough to satisfy our (perhaps disproportionate) expectations of him?

decades from now will there be people arguing about how he couldn't beat the Warriors even though he had players x, y, and z by his side - passionately defended by yet other posters trying to contextualize the fact that those guys were injured or too old or too young - someone one will mention 17 ppg, another person will bring up how he's a lucky Ray Allen shot away from having another L in his finals series record or how the 'not three not four' Heat only won "oh yeah, just two" etc


----------



## ChrisWoj

e-monk said:


> and yet has he not been something of a disappointment? seemingly destined like Wilt to be that guy who because we perceive him as otherworldly and beyond his contemporaries in terms of talent level will never achieve quite enough to satisfy our (perhaps disproportionate) expectations of him?
> 
> decades from now will there be people arguing about how he couldn't beat the Warriors even though he had players x, y, and z by his side - passionately defended by yet other posters trying to contextualize the fact that those guys were injured or too old or too young - someone one will mention 17 ppg, another person will bring up how he's a lucky Ray Allen shot away from having another L in his finals series record or how the 'not three not four' Heat only won "oh yeah, just two" etc


I think that that debate just shifted a hair.


----------



## RollWithEm

I love this thread!


----------



## e-monk

ChrisWoj said:


> I think that that debate just shifted a hair.


nah some future Stephen A will still look at him just like this gen's Stephen A looked at the Logo and without context (Bill Russell and friends in the Logo's case) shit all over his finals record

and just like the Wilt comparison I'm still hearing/reading haters talking about his lack of killer/mamba instinct and the whole why haven't we seen more of this until now hot takes etc


----------



## Voyaging

e-monk said:


> nah some future Stephen A will still look at him just like this gen's Stephen A looked at the Logo and without context (Bill Russell and friends in the Logo's case) shit all over his finals record
> 
> and just like the Wilt comparison I'm still hearing/reading haters talking about his lack of killer/mamba instinct and the whole why haven't we seen more of this until now hot takes etc


Luckily nobody takes SAS or people who use the "Finals Record" argument seriously. Only to the haters and the delusional has LeBron been a disappointment, considering he's inarguably top 4 of all time, arguably top 2 of all time, and in the discussion for GOAT.


----------



## e-monk




----------



## Chosen1

e-monk said:


> Stephen A. Smith Responds To Kevin Durant 'You Don't Want To Make An Enemy Out Of Me' - YouTube


----------



## Blazers-1977

Skip Bayless still thinks so lol ( joking but lol)


----------



## BalllikeMike

Michael J 
He the real Goat I'm telling y'all.


----------



## Billbruh

Lope31 said:


> You are right about Kobe, I think that James will do well in the league. I am not feelign it that he will be a superstar but I could be COMPLETELY wrong. I think he might be a Cuttino Mobley type player, not the way he plays but the level of talent. Mind you he could quite possibly be the best high schooler ever so he may be a star.


You where completely wrong


Damian Necronamous said:


> Just kidding, but I doubt he'll be a star straight away. And he'll never be as good as Kobe. Because Kobe kicks major as$!


Wrong 19 years of hindsight proved that


----------



## aarondavis31790

Check this out








Shrink your URLs and get paid!


Shrink your URLs and get paid!




fumacrom.com


----------



## Dinosaur78

This is the funniest shit I have ever seen.


----------

